# Starting a class - Any comments?



## Willa (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello my darlings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tomorrow, I'm starting a makeup class with a well established makeup artist here in Montreal. I'd like to ask for your opinion, if I'm investing my money right. 

It cost 1500$, I can make 6 payments.
I talked about her to the MUA's at my MUFE counter and they said it was well invested. At the end, we're starting our own portefolio, we'll be 3 in the class.

Here's her website/portefolio and what she'll be showing us, and after that, what I've been asked to bring for the first ''module''.
MaÃ¯na Militza | Make Up Artist

(Sorry if I make some mispelling)

MODULE 01
Intro to makeup, morphology, learn about skin tone and underskin tone, learn camouflage (under the eye's ring, scars, burnt skin, vitiligo, rosacea etc.). Learn about products on the market, learn how to use them and about professionnal techniques.

MODULE 02
Colors and textures, types of makeup. How to chose the right colors (color of the eye, hair, clothes) Blending techniques. Day/night makeup, mature skin, lashes, eyebrow line.

MODULE 03
Focus on photo. Right techniques for photo makeup, learn how to play with light and shaddow, make what's asked quickly, precisely and with creativity. Classic and sophisticated makeups. Learn when to do touch-ups, what to use and what not to use in photo makeup.

MODULE 04
Focus on televison and cinema makeup, related techniques. Natural looks. Learn how to makeup depending on the character. Learn how to do touch-up witin given time, when to do it, what to use. Terms used on set.

MODULE 05
Fashion throught time.
Introduction to antiquity
1920 - Clara Bow, Theda Bara
1930 - Marlene Dietrich, Greta Garbo
1940 - Joan Crawford, Rita Hayworth
1950 - Audrey Hepburn, Marylin Monroe
1960 - Brigitte Bardot, Jane Birkin
1960/1970 – Twiggy.

And this is what I need :

_Kabuki
Blush brush
Foundation brush
Concealer brush
Blending brush
Eyebrow brush
E/s brush, 2 sizes
_

_3 foundations_, she gave as an example :
MAC's Studio fix (liquid) NC15, 20, 40
I bought MUFE HD foundation in 110, 140, 155

_3 powder foundations_, she gave as an example :
MAC's studio fix # C2, C4, NW40
I bought MUFE Matte Duo 201, 205, 209

_Correcting/Camouflage palettes_
She gave as an example :
MUFE #2 and 3
Kryolan, "Dermacolor Concealor wheel" #5087
Kryolan, "Dermacolor Camouflage Creme" mini palette #71006 

I bought MUFE #3 and had #5, I wont buy Kryolan's because the MUA at MUFE (who's opinion count a lot for me) said that she used her twice in her whole career.

_Loose translucent powder_
I have MUFE HD

_Blush_
I have a gazillion of those

_Eyeshaddows_
She asked for :
Beige, brown, black, taupe
I already have those

_Mascara_, a brown and a black.

So, here it is
I hope you can help me with this, I mean, it would be very nice


----------



## aziza (Jan 24, 2009)

Her work is so beautiful! It looks like she has almost everything covered. Many workshops usually have a section on learning to market yourself as an artist, testing, etc. You might want to ask her about this as well as doing makeup for HD TV. Have fun! I'm jealous lol. Workshops never come to my area


----------



## Willa (Jan 24, 2009)

I searched a lot on the internet about makeup classes (workshops), especially on weekends, and never really found something interesting. I somewhat know her (throught internet meetings and such) so that's a plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About HD TV, the girls at MUFE can teach it to me since I mostly bought HD products. About that, in march they want me to help them do a runway, about 60 models. That's C R A Z Y! What a fantastic first experience it will be!





About marketing and testing, I read many stuff on that, so if she doesnt cover it it's not that bad. I'm resourceful on that, know some girls and people here and there. Anyway, I can't quit my day job right now. Need money... lolll


----------

